# 6 speed shifter broken..need help repairing



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 2002 turbo s 6 speed manual and one link on the shifting box side is broke. The plastic bushing that sits inside the metal end of the link has come apart and I don't see an easy fix. It looks to be part of the link. Has anyone ever ran into this. I will attach pictures shortly.


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Shifter repair*

OK, after something brain storming I came up with a solid repair. 

I found these nylon spaces at Lowes that were big enough to grind down and drill out to fit the smaller link that was also coming apart. 

Here is the link before: 








The spacer: 








Drilling out: 








Here is the end result after using a bench grinder on the outside until I could press it in and then redrilled the hole until It fit loose on the shifter.








I took the shifter apart to gain access to the end I needed to mondiy: 








I grinded the backside so I could press out the post and replace it with a different bolt:








Tapped it out with a punch, it was very easy to come out:








Took the cable and marked off the area I could hold with a vice and not worry it would mess up the travel of the cable:








I found a rod end that I could screw on in place of the old end. I cut off the old end and threaded it enough to add a nut and rod end(before I cut off the old end I traced the whole end so I could match up the length one I put on the new piece):
















I had to use a 5/16 bolt and grind it down to fit through the new rod end. I also added more nylon spacer to place the rod end in the exact place it was before. I just cut them down until I had a good fit. I also had to place a nylon spacer in the place where the bolt attaches to the shifter because it was really loose after grinding it down to fit through the rod end. After that I rethreaded the bolt to 1/4"x20 (common nut) and added a 1/4" lock nut to it. I made it tight, but not tight enough to mes it up. If the nut is too tight it will bring all you hardware together and mess everything up.








After getting it all back together and adjusting the cables as the transmission I think it shifts better than before and this is going to last much longer that the plactic bushing from before.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a solid and improved over stock repair; where did you get then new end from? Also, what size bolt and nut did you use in place of the mount you removed (did you drill that out as well, which drill bit size?). Any info appreciated!


----------



## heart_crafter (Jun 21, 2012)

nice repair!


----------



## dowell47 (Sep 1, 2011)

I found the rod end at a store called Fastenal. It was under $10. The bold was a 5/16" X 1-1/2" I think, but I had to grind it down to fit the rod end. I didn't have to do anything with the shifter, but after grinding down the bolt I had to put a bushing in the existing hold to make it fit snug. You may be able to use a 1/4" bolt, but I didn't. I had to re thread the 5/16" bolt to 1/4" by the time I was done. The whole repair probably cost me $20-30, but that's with trial and error. I would probably do it for $15-20 now.


----------

